# Apache 700 - Squeek from body/chassis



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Our 2005 Apache 700 on Fiat maxi chassis ( not al-ko) has developed an annoying squeek/creak. Mainly as when we enter in and out the van via the side step and if you rock the body,,,
Before I start spraying everything in site are there are recommendations of bits to aim for and lubricate ??
I dont think theres anything wrong just maybe a bit dry underneath ?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Anything that has movement is liable to be your problem Use wd type product. The movement sugests something to do with suspension.. Get wifey to rock mh whilest you are underneath it, then you will get an idea where its comming from.
Last night i went to distraught aunty in mansfield her new car squeeked every time she braked hard.
I lifted rear of car and she said thats the noise, suspension travel


Got a bottle of red for my troubles

dave p

Youvè not been to Calais have you.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I agree, most likley to be suspension travel as it adjusts to your weight as you step in.

Sorry, didn't mean to suggest that you were heavy   Any added weight makes the suspension move :lol: :lol:


----------



## wotsit (Oct 1, 2006)

*Squeek*

Had a similar problem on my Rapido which has an Alko Chassis. Tried everything then found out squeek disapeared when i released the handbrake. Normally i park up and leave it in gear with the handbrake off. On this occasion i didn,t. Suppose it must have stuck on. Have not had the problem since.

Bill


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Been under the van and sprayed a few bits...
Off for the weekend at Ryhl so will get the wife to do a few test rocks


----------

